# Sticky  Welcome to the Volkswagen News Blog



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

Welcome to VWvortex.com's Volkswagen News Blog. We're breaking new ground here, and are going to take a different approach to Volkswagen News. Rather than just printing all the news releases we can get our hands on, and bolstering that with our editorial coverage, we wanted to go one step further. To that end, this forum will be used to track Volkswagen News from around the web, print magazines and anywhere else we find it.
So what will you see in here? We'll summarize news we find elsewhere and link you to it if we find it on the web. So yes, this means we'll be sending you to our competitors too.
What is news? For now, we've come up with this list...
- Road Tests and Reviews by Legitimate News Sources - If a magazine, website or other source review a Volkswagen or compare a Volkswagen with other vehicles, we want our readers to be on top of how our favorite brand is performing. You'll find links and or references to that here.
- Rumors by Legitimate News Sources - Rumors are rumors, no matter how legitimate the source or if they're backed up with a slick computer-generated image or a grainy spy photo. We'll list it here, and give our best guess as to accuracy if we have a guess. We've tended to stay away from rumors in the past, only focusing on things we know as fact. In this case, we'll give credit for the rumor where credit is due - the source. That can be good or bad, but it's our intent that our readers be up on the rumors too.
- Cool Feature Cars - There are some great cars out there that we'll never get around to featuring. Enthusiast magazines such as European Car, Eurotuner, Performance VW and the like are great at finding them, while some other websites are usually good for them as well. If they feature it, it's our intent to let you know and link you there if possible.
- Anything else pertinent to Volkswagen owners - Consider this the catch-all. If it looks interesting, we'll post it here as well, in the grandest BLOG sense.
For now, VWvortex will leave this forum closed to the creation of new topics but open to replies. It's our intent to leave the actual topic creation to our staff, our moderators and a few selected bloggers. If you see something you think should be covered, you can either email it to [email protected] or create a thread in the Volkswagen Lounge forum and draw our attention to it. If we agree that it should be included, we'll be happy to move it into the Blog. Even better, if you prove yourself a real Eagle Eye on finding news, we'd be happy to consider you as a contributor to the Blog and set you up with the ability to post in here.
Please feel free to post any comments or suggestions in response to this topic.


----------



## tbarricklow (Dec 20, 2019)

*dv for CC turbo*

Can't seem to find where/how to post a thread so here I am. Need to know the difference in the VIN for 2013 CC sport with turbo vin ccta or cbfa......should the dv cost 400$????


----------



## mtb7booster (Nov 29, 2020)

I have a mk4 golf which im working on please Follow me on Instagram MTB7_booster just wanna meet fellow car people


----------



## joshdoyle56 (Mar 18, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Welcome to VWvortex.com's Volkswagen News Blog. We're breaking new ground here, and are going to take a different approach to Volkswagen News. Rather than just printing all the news releases we can get our hands on, and bolstering that with our editorial coverage, we wanted to go one step further. To that end, this forum will be used to track Volkswagen News from around the web, print magazines and anywhere else we find it.
> So what will you see in here? We'll summarize news we find elsewhere and link you to it if we find it on the web. So yes, this means we'll be sending you to our competitors too.
> What is news? For now, we've come up with this list...
> 
> ...


Hi this is really nice information and also very nice way to get updated. Do share some more information about upcoming cars.


----------



## Big.Ericc (Aug 8, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Welcome to VWvortex.com's Volkswagen News Blog. We're breaking new ground here, and are going to take a different approach to Volkswagen News. Rather than just printing all the news releases we can get our hands on, and bolstering that with our editorial coverage, we wanted to go one step further. To that end, this forum will be used to track Volkswagen News from around the web, print magazines and anywhere else we find it.
> So what will you see in here? We'll summarize news we find elsewhere and link you to it if we find it on the web. So yes, this means we'll be sending you to our competitors too.
> What is news? For now, we've come up with this list...
> 
> ...


What's the news for today. Volks💞


----------



## OBDeleven (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello everyone.This forum is related with VW news so we believe it should be interesting for everyone who has a volkswagen. Check out our newest post about Soundaktor: Here

Check out our profile for more news here


----------



## vwsrus56 (Sep 9, 2016)

Lots of good information!


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

Not sure if you want the post's here or as seperate thread.

Anyway read this today Volkswagen delays investment decisions amid ongoing chip shortage

"Volkswagen, one of Germany’s largest car manufacturer companies, has announced that it will delay a decision on its five-year investment plan planned for 12 November to December, as its turnover fell in the third quarter.

“We must increase productivity in order to stay competitive,” said Volkswagen chief Herbert Diess in a telephone conference on Thursday. Semiconductor supply chain issues had shown the company that it was not resilient enough, added Chief Finance Officer Arno Antlitz.

Volkswagen is one of many German companies suffering from supply chain issues. A key reason Germany’s economic growth was lagging behind initial projections, minister of economy Peter Altmaier told journalists on Wednesday.

The company headquarters in Wolfsburg are most strongly affected. “Surely we will need to cut jobs,” Diess said, noting jobs in p
roduction, management and development.
Diess was also pressured to attend next week’s works council meeting and has had to cancel a trip to meet with US investors to attend the 4 November meeting, having warned earlier that “30,000 jobs are at stake”."

And just to add to this VW (Along with other makes) have already warned that less people will be needed when they switch to 100% electric power.


----------



## atymien (Nov 11, 2021)

Volkswagen CC 09 not starting and flickering dashboard light. Please help with solutions.


----------



## Jonesmark05 (Nov 21, 2021)

Hello, New here 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

Two interesting (well to me anyway) post's the the future of the electric vehicle market









Volkswagen chief Diess clings to power







www.euractiv.com





Plans to axe up to 30,000 Volkswagen jobs amid business model transformation have exposed CEO Herbert Diess to multiple enemies, potentially weakening his position in the process.
A board meeting meant to proudly announce an €89 billion investment into factories and technology in a bid to outcompete Chinese and US rivals had led to internal battles in Volkswagen, threatening to rock Diess’s position. However, he has managed to remain as CEO, for now, reported FAZ.
In October, the Volkswagen CEO had told the board that the company would have to cut 30,000 jobs if it delayed the transition towards producing electric cars, prompting angry reactions from the company’s workers’ representatives.
In Germany, large companies must give employees’ representatives, so-called works councils, a share of the spots on the company board. The 30,000 job cut put forward by Diess was a ‘slap in the face of workers’, said Daniela Cavallo, head of Volkswagen’s works council.
Diess, whose contract runs until 2025, is now increasingly vulnerable. The chief of the VW brand, Ralf Brandstätter, has moved onto the board and is now a credible potential successor for Diess.
But the row around Diess has highlighted the dangers facing large companies which the government partially owns.
As the German state of Lower Saxony is a major shareholder, the prospect of massive job cuts led to the state backing workers’ representatives in the row.

and this one Slovakia not ready for dramatic changes in automotive industry which shows there could be a shift in production location if countries dont fully support consumers using electric cars..


----------



## Connor-John (May 8, 2021)

mtb7booster said:


> I have a mk4 golf which im working on please Follow me on Instagram MTB7_booster just wanna meet fellow car people


sick man!


----------



## Connor-John (May 8, 2021)

Jonesmark05 said:


> Hello, New here
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


yo yo!


----------



## Connor-John (May 8, 2021)

atymien said:


> Volkswagen CC 09 not starting and flickering dashboard light. Please help with solutions.


what's your dash light? have you jumped it, checked starter?


----------



## Connor-John (May 8, 2021)

theoldboy said:


> Not sure if you want the post's here or as seperate thread.
> 
> Anyway read this today Volkswagen delays investment decisions amid ongoing chip shortage
> 
> ...


thanks for this!


----------



## Connor-John (May 8, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Welcome to VWvortex.com's Volkswagen News Blog. We're breaking new ground here, and are going to take a different approach to Volkswagen News. Rather than just printing all the news releases we can get our hands on, and bolstering that with our editorial coverage, we wanted to go one step further. To that end, this forum will be used to track Volkswagen News from around the web, print magazines and anywhere else we find it.
> So what will you see in here? We'll summarize news we find elsewhere and link you to it if we find it on the web. So yes, this means we'll be sending you to our competitors too.
> What is news? For now, we've come up with this list...
> 
> ...


great idea! thanks!


----------



## JohnZChris (Jul 20, 2021)

vwsrus56 said:


> Lots of good information!


Agree


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

Volkswagen plans 2 bn euro electric car plant in Germany


German auto giant Volkswagen said on Friday it had approved a 2 billion euro investment in a new electric car plant, as it seeks to overhaul its business in the face of stiff competition from US rival…




www.france24.com













Go-ahead for new Trinity plant: Milestone for the future of the Wolfsburg production location


Volkswagen has reached another milestone in its transformation journey: A new manufacturing facility for the Trinity electric model is to be built close to the main plant in Wolfsburg, with investment totaling some €2 billion. The Group’s Supervisory Board passed a resolution to this effect...




www.volkswagen-newsroom.com





Frankfurt (AFP) – German auto giant Volkswagen said on Friday it had approved a 2 billion euro investment in a new electric car plant, as it seeks to overhaul its business in the face of stiff competition from US rival Tesla.
Construction on the new German factory next to the group's historic home in Wolfsburg will begin "as early as spring 2023" for a production start in 2026, VW said in a statement.
The new site will be dedicated to the production of mass-market "Trinity" vehicles, the centre point of Volkswagen's new all-electric fleet.
The decision was an "important milestone" for the company, the head of the VW brand Ralf Brandstaetter said in a statement, as it plans its move away from traditional combustion engines.
The Volkswagen group -- whose 12 brands include Audi, Porsche and Skoda -- is pumping 35 billion euros into the shift to electric vehicles and aims to become the world's largest electric carmaker by 2025.
The announcement of the $2.2 billion investment came on the same day as Volkswagen's rival, electric car pioneer Tesla got the green light from local officials to start production at a new plant near Berlin, Tesla's first "gigafactory" in Europe.
With Tesla's ambitions parked on its front lawn, Volkswagen is hoping to match its US rival with the new purpose-built factory by producing new electric vehicles in the space of 10 hours.
Currently, an electric Volkswagen takes around 30 hours to be built at the group's plant in Zwickau in eastern Germany, group CEO Herbert Diess told employees in November.


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

And just when you thought the chip shortage was going to get sorted









Ukraine cabling shortages hit Volkswagen


A lack of wiring harnesses from Ukraine has overtaken a shortage of semiconductors as Volkswagen’s biggest supply chain problem, the German carmaker has said.




www.thetimes.co.uk





*Ukraine cabling shortages hit Volkswagen*


----------



## spigen (Apr 26, 2016)

just getting my posts up. thanks.


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

VW mulls expanding U.S. plant to build ID.Buzz, electric pickup - source


Volkswagen is considering an expansion of its Chattanooga plant in the United States to produce an electric pick-up and the new ID.Buzz microbus, a source close to the matter told Reuters on Thursday.




www.reuters.com





BERLIN, April 28 (Reuters) - Volkswagen (VOWG_p.DE) is considering an expansion of its Chattanooga plant in the United States to produce an electric pick-up and the new ID.Buzz microbus, a source close to the matter told Reuters on Thursday.
The move would help the German automaker grow its market share in North America, which it identified in March as the region with the greatest growth potential but which was unprofitable for several years before 2021.

Volkswagen said in March it was shifting production to China and the United States as a result of the war in Ukraine. read more 
The carmaker plans to invest at least $7.1 billion over the next five years in North America and add 25 new electric vehicles there by 2030, with the aim of 50% of sales to be electric by then. read more 
The Chattanooga plant, its only U.S. plant so far, which produces models including the Passat and Atlas, begun pilot production of the ID.4 electric crossover in March in preparation for a fall launch.

A top executive said in March that the ID.Buzz would initially be imported from Volkswagen's Hanover plant but that it could be ultimately assembled in the United States or Mexico.
Earlier on Thursday, Manager Magazin reported that the German carmaker was planning to build a second production plant in the United States, increasing its production capacity there to up to 600,000 vehicles per year.
Citing stakeholders, the magazine said the new plant could be built next to the current Chattanooga factory and that the carmaker is also considering construction of a battery cell plant.

Volkswagen declined to comment.


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

There has been a lot of chat about VW and the existing dealer network.

Saw this Video thought this might be the right place to share it


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

VW Along with all the others are now focused on selling the top of the range models.









How automakers are earning a bundle while making fewer cars


Focusing on high-earning luxury cars carries environmental risks.




www.politico.eu





The Volkswagen Group increased its profits in 2021 by 75 percent to more than €15 billion, while sales fell by 600,000 units. The carmaker prioritized the allocation of chips and production to its high-margin premium vehicles from Porsche and Audi while neglecting its cheaper Skoda and Seat brands.

Porsche boosted sales by as much as 10 percent year-on-year in 2021, selling more than 300,000 cars for the first time in its history, and was the most profitable powerhouse in the VW Group, generating €5 billion in profits. By contrast, 2021 sales of the Seat brand fell by 2 percent to around 390,000 units, while Skoda's output dropped almost 15 percent to some 800,000 units.


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

And further evidence of the VW Groups life









EU car sales hit their lowest point for June since 1996


Supply chain disruptions and rising energy prices continue to hit European auto industry.




www.politico.eu






EU passenger car registrations are still tanking as the industry hit its lowest sale numbers for the month of June since 1996, the European Automobile Manufacturers’ Association (ACEA) said in its monthly report.
Only 886,510 units have been registered, representing the 12th consecutive year-over-year drop in sales. New car registrations in the first half of 2022 have decreased by 14 percent compared to 2021.
The decline in June was felt in virtually every EU market. Germany posted a steep 18 percent drop, with other big markets such as France and Italy falling by 14.2 percent and 15 percent respectively.

The numbers also show that *Volkswagen AG is worst off *among major automakers. Registrations of the German car giant dropped by 24 percent compared to one year ago.
Shortages of semiconductors was one of several big hurdles for car production during the pandemic. The industry has yet to overcome supply constraints, according to LMC Automotive, a consultancy. Rising material and energy costs further increased vehicle prices and pressure on the industry.
Some carmakers are shifting their strategy to make the most of this tricky situation, focusing on high-end cars to sell fewer but with higher margins. Volkswagen increased its profits in 2021 by 75 percent to more than €15 billion, while sales fell by 600,000 units.

Although it should be noted they made a lot of cash with some hedging instruments as well.


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

Herbert Diess CEO of VW No more.









VW Billionaire Clan Plotted CEO Ouster as He Was on US Trip


Volkswagen AG’s dramatic move to oust its combative chief executive officer was set in motion a week ago, when his backing from the billionaire Porsche and Piech family began to crumble.




www.bloomberg.com













VW reportedly fired CEO Herbert Diess over software and other issues


Volkswagen fired its CEO, Herbert Diess over software and a mix of other issues including upsetting the Porsche family, according to a report




www.teslarati.com


----------

